# 2016 Season a BIG Success



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

Another Halloween season has come and gone...And what a season it was. Even despite the weather being less then favorable. We accomplished all we were hoping for except 1 thing.

First of all. We finished our garage reno, which provided us with a great backdrop as well as ample power for our haunt. Setup this year went smooth as silk and we were open on Friday(28th) as planned. We had about 100 people a day throughout the weekend come to see the haunt.

As for Halloween...

We prepared for 275 TOT'ers, but had to dive into our back-up stash of treats as our final tally was 340. We were open for a total of 4 hrs (5 pm till just after 9). The bulk of our TOT'ers arrived between 6-8 pm. At one point, our haunt had caused a traffic jam due to vehicles double parking to come to the haunt. As stated. Despite the weather, we had a great turn out (rainy and cold).

As for that "1 more thing". The community group we were working with last year decided to go in a different direction. Next year we are hoping to find another partner(s) and bring back the community haunt.


----------

